# Lardos - Rhodes



## AllieJ1981 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi All, 
I am very new to this site and I was looking for some help. I have just got back from Lardos for the millionth time and I am desperate to move out there - I love the life there and everything about the entire island of Rhodes.

My problem is that I am only 31 so miles away from retirement - I have no idea how to get started in finding a job, somewhere to live or anything.

Any help you can give me would be soooo much appreciated.

Thanks
Allie


----------



## DarrenAtk (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi Allie,

If moving out there is really a goal of yours then you simply need to find a way of making it happen.

For me, I would first start looking at what I would realistically need to earn every month to support myself and then look at the work prospects and take it from there.

I personally run my own business and am always looking at ways of making my business run automatically whereby I can be in control of it using just a computer and Internet connection, it's not easy however there are literally thousands of people who make a good living directly from working on the Internet.

Going down that route would allow you the freedom to live anywhere that you could get a decent Internet connection.

Obviously this is not a quick fix, and you have to be of the right mind set to make it happen however if you want something bad enough then you will have to do something about it or spend then next x amount of years thinking 'What if?'

MY advice (like Nike) is 'Just Do It!

Darren


----------



## Greece2016 (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi
i have resently moved to Lardos from the U.k and have been looking for work.
i am happy to consider various employment options, and have been visting hotels in the Lardos/ Pefkos area to inquire about possible vacancies for next season.
Does anyone have any further suggestions or tips regarding finding work?
If you do then i would be very interested to know.
my e-mail is:-(moderated)
Thank you
John Smallwood


----------

